# Vérnősző barom



## franknagy

Hogyan mondanátok mai magyar nyelven "vérnősző barom" ?


----------



## Encolpius

Nem csak Arany János fejleménye a vérnősző szó?  Egyik szótárban sem találtam, Arany János szótara (ha van ilyen) pedig nekem nincs. Vagyis, használták ezt a szót a 19. században, vagy csak ebben a műfordításban van?
Eredetiben Shakespeare ezt írja:"Ay, that incestuous, that adulterate beast".
Nádasdy pedig így fordítja: "A vérfetőző, szemérmetlen állat".
De ma csak így mondanánk: "*perverz állat*".
Fordítani pedig úgy fordítja a műfordító, ahogy akarja.


----------



## Tina55

Úgy tudom, a vérnősző szó vérfertőző személyre utal.
"A nő szavunk egyik származéka a nőszik, amely házasodást, de közösülést is jelent, a vérnősző pedig a saját családjából, véréből választ erre partnert."

Szóval én így mondanám: vérfertőző bolond
Persze a barom kicserélhető ennél sokkal pejoratívabb jelzőkre is, amelyek talán jobban visszaadják az értelmét. Pl. ostoba, idióta, elmebeteg, marha stb. De ezek irodalmi fordításban nem igazán állnák meg a helyüket.


----------



## Zsanna

Tina55, csak egy kis megjegyzés a _bolond_ra és a barom fenti szinonimáira: a _beast_ inkább olyan értelmű szerintem, mint "az állat az emberben" azaz az alantas, elvadult oldala... Ezt a _bolond_ (így, kiragadottan) nem adja vissza. (Szövegbe ágyazva persze lehet, hogy még el is menne.)

Az _állat_on, _vadember_en kívül, a _bestia_ jut még eszembe (de ezt elsősorban nőkre használják és nem ilyen témában). 

De nekem tetszik a _barom_ is, abban a régies értelemben, amikor még a bunkó/ostoba/primitív/ösztön állat értelemben használták (és értették).


----------



## Tina55

Nehéz a baromra olyan szinonimát találni a mai szóhasználatban, ami visszaadja az értelmét. A barom szót ma már inkább szitkozódásra, illetve melléknévként fokozásra használjuk. Pl. baromi jó = nagyon-nagyon jó.


----------



## Zsanna

Hát, a mai szóhasználatból már lehet, hogy kikopott valamennyire, de az 1999-es Értelmező szótárban még a második helyen szerepel ez az értelme: "durván, állatiasan viselkedő személy, kül. férfi". (A _baromi_ ugyanebben a szótárban népies besorolást kapott. Furcsa.)


----------

